# Texas Two-Step



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Some sly Brother hit me with an anonymous bomb sent through UG and billed to "sender"
I have been back and forth for weeks on this Blackbird sampler and never pulled the trigger. Thanks to this generosity, I can now sample each one of these.
Thank you so much my stealthy friend.
I am truly grateful for this gift, but I'm pretty sure I know who the culprit is and this aggression will not stand my Brother. :vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

In Texas, we call that a Kansas City Shuffle. lol

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

That's awesome. Never heard of those, but they sure look good.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice stealthy whoopin right there. Ive had the crow and it was very nice and i have a finch resting. They seem like some decent smokes...


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> That's awesome. Never heard of those, but they sure look good.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Blackbird sampler on CFed.... I've been eyeing them myself.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice, almost purchased those as well! Sneaky fellow he is!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> Nice, almost purchased those as well! Sneaky fellow he is!


 You know those Texans with itchy trigger fingers.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You know those Texans with itchy trigger fingers.


Oh yeah!


----------

